

Today - The Day Twitter Died - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/the-day-twitter-died/

======
CalmQuiet
Well, that posts at Reynolds didn't have a TIME, but within an hour that it
was posted at HN Twitter was back up. Sounds like pretty fast recovery, even
if the error message could have been done better. And... at least the outage
was in wee hours of morning (MST).

~~~
jgrahamc
Wee small hours of the morning in the US, but not in Europe. Twitter is global
now.

